# Gear Venders



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thinking of putting a Gear venders overdrive on my T-400..... Any ideas? Either that or a 200r trany.... Thinking I need another gear for freeway driving... putting out 3000rpm at about 69-70 mph. with a 3:23 rear end...


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

My understanding is that the Gear Vendors would give your TH4000 a total of six forward speeds while the 200R4 would give you only four. With GV, you could keep your current convertor, shifter, etc., while with 200R4 you would need new convertor, etc., and you'd have the feared kickdown cable problem...one wrong adjustment, etc. will lower trans pressures and tranny "meltdown". The 200R4 might be cheaper but a built up one for Pontiac torque could easily exceed the Gear Vendors' expense and the GV does have a rep for handling big power easily.

I guess it's a matter of listing all the pluses and minuses of each and deciding which trade off you can best manage, technically and financially.

Good Luck!


----------

